# Windows 10 Problem?



## kb1003 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi, I upgraded to Windows 10 when it was offered free. However, ever since then, my computer is really slow. Also, I have an Epson Artisan 837 printer that doesn't print since upgrading to Windows 10. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, and reinstalled new drivers. It then worked but now it is not. I also have Bitdefender Internet Security 2016. So, now I really don't know what the problem is but it seemed to have all started when I upgraded to Windows 10. Is it possible to go back to the previous version of Windows which I think was Windows 8? What is your recommendation?

Thank you.
Kaye


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have uninstalled, reinstalled, and reinstalled new drivers.


have you installed the windows 10 drivers for the printer from the epson site?
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=182960&infoType=Downloads

The combo pack or individually

Whats the make and exact model of the PC - are there also windows 10 drivers for the PC ?



> Is it possible to go back to the previous version of Windows which I think was Windows 8?


 Yes, if you upgraded within the last 30days - you can easily return 
from Settings 
However, if later than 30days - its a lot more complicated and would need a recovery drive


----------



## kb1003 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wayne, thank you for replying. I had installed the Windows 10 drivers for the Epson previously and it has been printing except for this morning. Per your suggestion, I reinstalled them and it is printing again. As far as the Windows 10 drivers for the PC, I don't know how to enable the administrator account. My PC is a Dell model XPS 8500. I also want to defrag my system and haven't been able to find that in Windows 10 either.

Kaye


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

defrag
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-2723517/defrag-windows-computer.html
however, W10 does defrag in the background 
And you do not defrag SSD drives only the older mechanical drives

however, 
I don't know how to enable the administrator account.
you need to be logged in as adminstrator 
goto 
Start
settings
Accounts
you will see if you are set as administrator


----------



## kb1003 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. When I did as you suggested, it shows under my name Local Account and under that Administrator. So, where in Windows 10 do I find how to defrag my system? Or what else can I do to speed up load time? 

Thank you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you are admin then, 
I posted a link for the defrag

I doubt it will help load time 
whats the issue with the load time 
W10 is usually faster


----------



## kb1003 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you Wayne. When I go to different sites, it will sit there and spin and spin and spin and will come up and say was unable to load or after awhile it will finally come up. I also have a Dell laptop that I upgraded to Windows 10 when it was offered free. The other night I used it and I bet it took 20 minutes for it to come up.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I also have a Dell laptop


whats the model of the Dell and Service tag number
and while at it
the


> Dell model XPS 8500.


 whats the service tag number for that PC - *see edit below*
and


> When I go to different sites, it will sit there and spin and spin and spin and will come up and say was unable to load or after awhile it will finally come up


 all browsers ?
chrome , firefox, IE , or Edge

EDIT

Dell model XPS 8500. No drivers for Windows 10


> *Product not tested for Windows 10 upgrade*
> Dell is not testing or developing Windows 10 drivers for this product. If you choose to upgrade, some features, applications, and connected devices may not work as expected.


----------



## kb1003 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Wayne,

I don't get on the computer very much during the week. Today, the pc seems to be loading fine. If I am still having the problem next time I get on my laptop, I will get the information you requested and submitted to you. Thank you for all your help. Kaye


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you are welcome


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You might want to checkout this from dell regarding your system;


> *Product not tested for Windows 10 upgrade*
> Dell is not testing or developing Windows 10 drivers for this product. If you choose to upgrade, some features, applications, and connected devices may not work as expected.


I have a slightly older epson 835 and win10 did the setup completely; no drivers were needed.

When you use an unsupported os, you are in effect a beta tester; might work and it might not work. 
Here is the link to the support page;
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/xps-8500/drivers


----------

